# Bild in Vordergrund - Tabelle in Hintergrund



## Crash123 (11. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Fixiertes Bild und eine Tabelle,
die sich scrollen lässt allerdings scrollt diese
über das Bild.
Ich möchte gern, dass diese Tabelle sich im
Hintergrund befindet.

Ich bin dankbar für alle Vorschläge.


----------



## Maik (11. März 2009)

Hi,

hierfür steht dir die z-index-Eigenschaft zur Verfügung, mit der  sich die Schichtposition festlegen lässt.


```
img {
position:fixed;
z-index:10;
}
```

mfg Maik


----------

